# Beginner Novice or Green-as-Grass?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

MadeiraRox said:


> _I want to to Beginner Novice in my second eventing show but it would be my pony's second eventing show too so I don't know if it will be too much to soon. My first eventing show was a couple days ago AND SHE WAS AWESOME! My pony only refused 1 fence but then jumped it from a stand-still. I did the 2' 3" division. It was a schooling show, and we schooled everything the day before. The Beginner Novice at the show I want to go to is 2' 6"-2' 9". The highest I've ever jumped is 2' 6", but the show is at the end of September.
> 
> What do you think?_


BN tops out at 2'6", so we're talking a 3" difference. I would think as long as you're schooling 2'6" consistently and your pony does not appear to be overfaced, go for it. You've got 3 months to figure it out which is always nice. Would you have the opportunity to school the BN XC course?


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I would be able to school the Cross-Country course first. Which is very good to me. And I found out that it tops out at 2' 6". Thanks for the post!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

BN maxes out at 2'7"  But still.


----------

